# Tesla Model S Battery Module 5.2kwh 2017 - 30k Miles



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Tesla Model S Battery Module 5.2kwh 2017 - 30k Miles On Ebay

Price: $1,150.00 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tesla-Model-S-Battery-Module-5-2kwh-2017-30k-Miles/184497125753?


----------

